# Duda sobre saldo retenido en ING



## Trinchant (3 Mar 2008)

Mi caso es el siguiente:

Abri una cuenta naranja en la que hice la OTE correspondiente enviando el 95 % del saldo que tenia en la cuenta asociada.

Seguidamente envie una transferencia desde la cuenta asociada por el 95 % del valor de mi siguiente nomina ( 2 dias despues), y resulta que este saldo aparece en la cuenta naranja pero... en la cuenta asociada NO ME HAN retirado el dinero del saldo.

La operación se hizo el pasado 29/2 y su fecha valor es del 1/3

Me aparece fecha de liberalizacion para el dia 1/4/2008. Que significa esto??

Si retirara el dinero en la cuenta asociada que corresponde a la transferencia puntual realizada, que pasaria? Mi tarjeta es de debito, no tengo contratada ninguna linia de credito con mi banco asociado. Se anularia la operacion realizada con ING?

Saludos¡


----------



## Aguilucho (3 Mar 2008)

ING coge el dinero como una "domiciliación" al otro banco. Por ley la primera de cada mes debe estar retenida durante 30 dias, y el banco tiene unos 4 o 5 dias para aceptarlo. ING puede que te ponga el saldo mientras el otro banco está pendiente de "aceptar" el dinero. Pero no te hagas ilusiones, en 1 o 2 dias el dinero desaparecerá de tu otra cuenta. Si lo retiras antes pues se cancelará en ING, por supuesto no es posible hacer magia y duplicarlo 
El dinero retenido estará inmovilizado durante 30 dias naturales, así que no puedes sacarlo de ambas cuentas a la vez (y aún si lo pudieras hacer... te quedarías en descubierto y lo que te clavarían en comisiones te quitaría la risa xD). Vamos, no lo podrás tocar.
Para evitar que te lo retengan, haz una transferencia (pocos bancos no te cobran por transferencias, así que seguramente tendrás que descartar esta opción) o haz el truco del mendruco (funciona de muerte):

- Haz una primera OTE de un valor pequeño, por ejemplo 30 o 40 euros.
- Al dia siguiente haz otra por el resto de la cantidad que quieras pasar. Por ejemplo si querías pasar 2000 euros hazla por 1970-1960 euros. 

La primera quedará retenida 30 dias (es decir no podrás moverlo desde ING) y la segunda, la "gorda" tendrá libertad total de movimiento


----------



## Trinchant (3 Mar 2008)

Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta, tomo nota y desde ahora usare este procedimiento.

Un saludo¡


----------

